# late 60's Columbia mens tanklight...mine is alot less



## jd56 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have this 69' Columbia cruiser mens tanklight for sale and is fair priced if comparing to the following ebay listing price of $1200...really, I don't understand where that price came from.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220961155224+

My cruiser has a working headlight but only under one battery power. The battery tray has some rust damage and can only hold one battery. But the lights work.
All original and the handlebars have a cross brace. Has the wrong grips (schwinn)
Listed on CL for $225+shipping ....which is priced at full retail. In this condition the bike is worth no more than $250.

















PM me if interested


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 23, 2012)

$1200???? Has the hyperinflation begun already or did this guy bump his head and drop his crack pipe on the keyboard while posting this auction? Sheesh.

I see he's from Roslyn, NY (Long Guyland) which reminds me of a filthy joke back when Carter was President. Feel free to PM me if you care to hear it.

Just finished checking his other auctions and needless to say the majority of them are way overpriced and have precious few bids. Some people just don't understand the most simple principles of auctions, start low because the prices go up---when you start high, well, the bidding won't start. 

Here's two other bikes he has listed, the Jaguar probably being the most valuable (at least it has gotten the most views of the three
JAGUAR
IVERSON


----------



## OldRider (Apr 23, 2012)

He starts all his ads the same way" Imagine how hip you'll look cruising the streets"........lets put it like this, " Imagine how foolish you'll look after you've paid his asking price"


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 23, 2012)

I noticed that too. He's pandering to wannabe kool kats...or at least he THINKS he is. It wouldn't be so embarrassing if he had said that in tongue in cheek IMHO


----------

